
Ask HN: Who wants an intern? - speek
Is anybody at HN looking for an intern or someone to help out with geek stuff over the summer?<p>I'm a student at Northeastern University in Computer Science and Cognitive Psychology, and I'm  looking for something exciting over the summer.<p>I'd love to go out-of-country, but anything non-Newton (a suburb of Boston) would be a nice change in scenery.<p>I've got a copy of my resume online at http://liftare.com/resume.pdf .<p>My email address is mheld@ccs.neu.edu.<p>Be well,<p>Marc Held
======
CaptainMorgan
I just wanted to mention that I thought you certainly have an unorthodox
resume.. not something that visually caught my eye when I first saw it, but as
I read it I grew to like it. For this reason, I think you'll get to talk with
some folks for some interesting positions..

Best of luck with your summer goals!

~~~
anaulin
+1

------
Dilpil
Perhaps we should hold some sort of HN internship fair, as I doubt that speek
is the only student looking for an internship this summer.

~~~
bkudria
Hear, hear!

------
frisco
You list Tippingpoint Labs and Held Media Group as "current"--why wouldn't you
work there, espcially if you're founder-level at the latter? Surely a serious
internship would ask you to step away from your responsibilities at both of
those places.

~~~
speek
To be fair, I'll probably be part-timing after work at Tippingpoint Labs and
HMG, doing mostly development and the occasional remote troubleshoot, unless
for some reason I am unable to.

~~~
frisco
> doing mostly development

isn't that exactly what's most time consuming and be most responsibility? I
feel like saying "just mostly development" is like saying, "I'll just mostly
be doing real work" in this context.

------
vaksel
You taught classes at MIT, but are a freshman? Is that the MIT, or something
like Montana Institute of Technology?

~~~
speek
Yes, the Massachusetts Institute of Technology.

MIT's ESP is a program in which non-MIT professors teach students. I'm mildly
obsessed with pedagogy, so I decided to have a stab at it. It was one of the
best things I had ever done. I'd like to think that all of my students were
enlightened and entertained at the same time.

~~~
carterschonwald
ESP is just a program for teaching middle and high school students on weekends
and similar things, anyone can participate
<https://esp.mit.edu/teach/index.html>

------
Jakob
I like it how you list

    
    
      Delivered tech support to many families in a local neighborhood, 
      spreading the word of Free and Open Source Software in the process.[…]
    

This is real work and should be listed there. Will add sth similar to my CV,
too.

Perhaps so one day this would be seen as work even by relatives.

~~~
nailer
'spreading the word'

should be replaced with

'demonstrating the utility'

The former is a religious expression. The latter is a pragmatic one.

~~~
speek
Fixed.

Thank you!

------
iuguy
We're based in the UK, about 45 minutes from London. What type of things are
you looking into? Do you have (or would you like to gain) any experience with
particular languages/frameworks?

~~~
speek
It's funny that you commented on my post because although I have a very broad
range of interests, I've been getting into Information Assurance/network
security (specifically, I'm on my school's team doing Active Directory and IIS
management for <http://www.nationalccdc.org/>).

For the record, I'm not a big fan of AD and IIS, but it's what the team
needed.

Also, I do have experience in Python and Django, Ruby (not Rails, I have mild
issues with Rails), Scheme (one of my mild obsessions as well), PHP, mySQL,
and a few other languages, but I could always make that list longer. I'm
playing around with Erlang at the moment, but I might look into ML and/or
Clojure soon.

Information Assurance is actually one of the reasons that I'm double majoring
in Computer Science and Cognitive Psychology: I believe that people are a huge
liability and that something can be done about that risk.

However, the main reason I'm double majoring is because I love the idea of
Artificial Intelligence. I do plan on doing AI research at one point in my
career.

~~~
iuguy
If you'd like a trip to the UK to do some Python/Django stuff in Infosec then
by all means drop me an email and we can have a chat.

------
TPLDrew
Marc, what kind of work would you like to do this summer? Perhaps working with
the guys at Bee Hive. They'd be a great match for your skills.

------
rochers
You should apply to intern here: <http://ict.usc.edu/internships/>

I did it in '99 and '01. Then I was hired fulltime out of school and worked
there for three years. Most definately an awesome place for a creative person
with Computer Science and Psychology background.

------
amackera
You have been busy!

~~~
speek
Thanks!

------
point
A friend of mine works in the military, and he says that there is good pay on
short term contracts at the moment in Iraq. I could get you in contact with
him if you're interested. It's much safer than one would think actually.

~~~
speek
This is intriguing. Can you tell me more about it? What kind of stuff would
one be doing in the short term contract?

~~~
point
I don't know the details, but they are programming there.

